# Facebook status correction on iPod touch



## braxmonkey (Dec 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to make a correction to a status update or comment if it's been posted via iPod touch 4th (iOS6)


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't believe the edit option is available within the iOS Facebook application.


----------

